# Der nächste 8000er



## Paule (29 Dezember 2010)

Vierlagig ich gratuliere Dir zu 8000 Beiträgen.

>>> Respekt <<<


Das geht ja hier zu wie bei den Bergsteigern.


----------



## hucki (29 Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mich der Gratulation auch nur anschließen.

Dafür, daß vl bei 4444 Beiträgen aus dem Forum ausgeschieden ist, stolze Anzahl an weiteren Beiträgen.


----------



## PN/DP (29 Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir Gratulation zum 8000. Beitrag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dieser Beitrag hat 4L doch nicht etwa so sehr erschöpft, daß der heute ausnahmsweise der einzige Beitrag bleibt?
Vielleicht ist 4L auch kräftig am feiern? Prost! :sm24:

Harald


----------



## veritas (30 Dezember 2010)

Jaja der 4L........ immer etwas theatralisch!!!!!


----------



## OHGN (30 Dezember 2010)

Erklärtermaßen war für unseren Kollegen *vierlagig *bisher nur der 4444'zigste Beitrag relevant und wichtig!
Der nächste nennenswerte Beitrag von 4L wäre also erst der *vierundvierzigtausendvierhundertvierundvierzigste* !
Bis es soweit ist sollten wir, auch im Interesse unseres Kollegen 4L, auf Beifallsbekundungen verzichten !


----------



## Paule (30 Dezember 2010)

OHGN schrieb:


> Der nächste nennenswerte Beitrag von 4L wäre also erst der *vierundvierzigtausendvierhundertvierundvierzi *


Ich glaube sein nächste Ziel ist der 8888igste Beitrag (4Lx2).
8lagig, stellt euch mal dieses Gefühl vor.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich glaube sein nächste Ziel ist der 8888igste Beitrag (4Lx2).
> 8lagig, stellt euch mal dieses Gefühl vor.



Jau, und ich werde dann ins Pümpel-Geschäft einsteigen


----------



## veritas (30 Dezember 2010)

Ja vielleicht schreibs er ja noch ne paar FAQ's, oder so,,,,,,  *ROFL*


----------



## Toki0604 (30 Dezember 2010)

*Respekt !*






Mit einem Durchschnitt von ca. 6.5 Beiträgen pro Tag würde ich das Einsatz nennen. Auch meinen Glückwunsch und Dank !

Gruß
Toki


----------



## Verpolt (30 Dezember 2010)

Jau,

Gratulation zum 1F40-igsten Beitrag (hex).



PS: Schwerlast-Hebebänder, 4-lagig, nach DIN EN 1492-1


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Dezember 2010)

Auch ich schliesse mich den Glückwünschen an ...... schon eine ordenliche Leistung....


----------



## argv_user (30 Dezember 2010)

*Wir sind ja hier im Stammtisch:*



Paule schrieb:


> Ich glaube sein nächste Ziel ist der 8888igste Beitrag (4Lx2).
> 8lagig, stellt euch mal dieses Gefühl vor.



Das ist überhaupt kein Problem, da das vierlagige so dünn ist, das man
es ohnehin doppelt nehmen muss. 

--------------------------
Beste Grüße nach Dresden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2010)

argv_user schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt kein Problem, da das vierlagige so dünn ist, das man
> es ohnehin doppelt nehmen muss.
> 
> --------------------------
> Beste Grüße nach Dresden.


 
das ist ja mal ein ordentlich zweideutiger spruch 

----------------------------------------------------

Glückwunsch zu den vielen nützlichen Beiträgen, du bist eine Stütze und
ein Leistungsträger für das Forum. Übrigens du musst jetzt nicht bei 8000
aufhören, der Beitragszähler geht auch höher.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das ist ja mal ein ordentlich zweideutiger spruch
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich genießt er den Augenblick, notiert sich schon die Stichworte für seine nächsten Beiträge 
und setzt dann zum Spurt zum Überholen von Ralle an. Und dann muss er beim Forumstreffen und bei 
allen Regionalstammtischen immer erscheinen 

@4L
auch von mir: mach weiter so


----------



## Jan (30 Dezember 2010)

*Gratulation*

Ich gratuliere auch recht herzlich.

Weiter so.

:sm24:


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Dezember 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> ... notiert sich schon die Stichworte für seine nächsten Beiträge und setzt dann zum Spurt zum Überholen von Ralle an.



Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe so war das ja ohnehin mal ein gesetztes Ziel - allerdings meine ich auch in Erinnerung zu haben, dass er es schon längst hätte errreicht haben wollen ... 

Aber wie auch immer ... 8k Beiträge wollen erstmal geschreiben sein - ich kann es (in etwa) beurteilen.

Auch von mir Glückwunsch ...
Larry


----------

